# Calling E*trade USA users (not ANZ's brokerage unit, brand licensed as 'Etrade')



## bandicoot (1 August 2008)

Hi,
I'm 'lucky' enough to have an account with Etrade in the US.  Looking for fellow sufferers. Need advice on something.
Thx.
Bandicoot.


----------

